# Van to UK



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

Hi, i have an empty transit van that needs to go to the UK (west country), does anyone have a driver or know a company that offers some sort of service please?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## crc (Jul 4, 2010)

many will just take it by plane, It's not a nice drive at all, I've done it.


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

crc said:


> many will just take it by plane, It's not a nice drive at all, I've done it.


now why didnt i think of that eh!!


----------



## belle1985 (Aug 16, 2010)

*job still here ??*

do u still this job


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

inysteve said:


> Hi, i have an empty transit van that needs to go to the UK (west country), does anyone have a driver or know a company that offers some sort of service please?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


I'm sure you dont need me to tell you to use caution if you're planning to hand the keys over to a complete stranger in the hope that they'll take the van straight back!! 

Jo xxxx


----------



## belle1985 (Aug 16, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm sure you dont need me to tell you to use caution if you're planning to hand the keys over to a complete stranger in the hope that they'll take the van straight back!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


i can leave details on this no worries thanks


----------



## belle1985 (Aug 16, 2010)

belle1985 said:


> i can leave details on this no worries thanks


looking forward to your email 
not all people are rude !


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

belle1985 said:


> looking forward to your email
> not all people are rude !


Rude? Who's been rude?


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> I'm sure you dont need me to tell you to use caution if you're planning to hand the keys over to a complete stranger in the hope that they'll take the van straight back!!
> 
> Jo xxxx


Hi Jo, no i wouldnt do that, its that i saw an ad in a local paper about a lorry going over every so often and they would also take a car.........van's a bit big i guess. I will keep looking, but thanks for your concern.

Steve x

P.S have you had any .......rain up there??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

inysteve said:


> Hi Jo, no i wouldnt do that, its that i saw an ad in a local paper about a lorry going over every so often and they would also take a car.........van's a bit big i guess. I will keep looking, but thanks for your concern.
> 
> Steve x
> 
> P.S have you had any .......rain up there??


Yes a bit over night. Grey this morning, altho the sun is trying to peep thru!?! The forecast says more rain later, but it'll be welcomed! Whats it like down there?

Jo xxx


----------



## inysteve (Apr 12, 2010)

jojo said:


> Yes a bit over night. Grey this morning, altho the sun is trying to peep thru!?! The forecast says more rain later, but it'll be welcomed! Whats it like down there?
> 
> Jo xxx


I went out with my hounds around 7 and it was lovely as usual, now its shining as im about to venture to Dunnes for a mooch around and Aldi..........their bread is great.

So have a good day up there x


----------

